# metformin....Damn good for you!



## dudcki27 (Aug 1, 2013)

Diabetes drug may increase life span | Fox News


----------



## BIG D (Aug 1, 2013)

hmm eat lots of carbs+take metformin=old and jacked


----------



## J.Lizzle (Aug 6, 2013)

How would you take this and can you take this year round or?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 6, 2013)

BIG D said:


> hmm eat lots of carbs+take metformin=old and jacked



Easy on the "old" big D ..lol..
Good find Dudcki....smart old fuk we are.


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 6, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> How would you take this and can you take this year round or?



I'd take at least 3-500mg tabs a day. I'm gonna be ordering about 1000 tabs soon for the next year.


----------



## tripletotal (Aug 6, 2013)

For anyone interested in a "natural" alternative to metformin, Berberine has similar effects and potency...but is OTC and cheap.

http://examine.com/supplements/Berberine/

Berberine also improves the lipid profile. It's a perfect supplement for users of AAS and slin


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 6, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> For anyone interested in a "natural" alternative to metformin, Berberine has similar effects and potency...but is OTC and cheap.
> 
> Berberine - In-Depth Scientific Supplement Information | Examine.com
> 
> Berberine also improves the lipid profile. It's a perfect supplement for users of AAS and slin



I've used it as well but it is way more expensive. $30 for 60 tabs. I get 500-500mg tabs of metformin for $80


----------



## tripletotal (Aug 7, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I've used it as well but it is way more expensive. $30 for 60 tabs. I get 500-500mg tabs of metformin for $80



That is cheap for metformin! Are there potency/identity issues at that price or is it pharmacy grade, if you know? Does metformin improve lipid profile?


----------



## Marshall (Aug 7, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I'd take at least 3-500mg tabs a day. I'm gonna be ordering about 1000 tabs soon for the next year.



I discarded about that many a few years ago. Couldn't give them away.


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 7, 2013)

Marshall said:


> I discarded about that many a few years ago. Couldn't give them away.



Well you've gotta give us more than that. Did you get UGL metformin or pharma grade?


----------



## Marshall (Aug 8, 2013)

It was all pharma back then, dudcki. I didn't get anything from it, did my research and use 'slin more effectively, with much better results. Metformin has effective uses, but getting big quality muscle out of it is not one of them, "imo".


----------



## Jerry M (Aug 8, 2013)

metformin is great when used with insulin. its also great for refeeding muscles quickly. 2g a day will have you full and tight in two days of extremely heavy carb eating with mainly muscle cell being activated.

when used to bridge insulin, it helps recover insulin sensitivity. say for the person using humalog 2x a day 4x a week for 4 weeks. in order to stimulate ones one insulin levels, metformin is a great, cheap and safe way.


----------

